

LISP IDEs: CUSP rules - nickb
http://blog.diegodoval.com/2007/07/lisp_ides_cusp_rules.html

======
daniel-cussen
I saw the prices for Allegro Common Lisp and Lispworks. 600 and 2000 bucks,
respectively, per user.

------
whamied
I get a

"java.lang.NullPointerException"

whenever I try to load the REPL. Any suggestions?

~~~
jamongkad
I got mine to work on the first install. Do you have the latest JRE installed?

~~~
whamied
Yes, I do. Does it have something to do with installing a LISP implementation?

~~~
jamongkad
Hmmm dunno much about that friend...

------
tiki12revolt
IMHO, so much nicer than emacs + SLIME. but really I never liked emacs. (no
flame intended).

